# carp ipbalance ？



## feillex (Nov 17, 2008)

hi,
i very like the openbsd's carp's "ip balancing" function
would the new release version import it from openbsd?


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

This has been a part of FreeBSD since 5.4.


----------



## feillex (Nov 17, 2008)

brd@ said:
			
		

> This has been a part of FreeBSD since 5.4.



thanks a lot.:e:e:e

but freebsd's carp only support arp balance,i need ip balance


----------



## pluknet (Nov 17, 2008)

At first glance FreeBSD's carp lacks several features behind OpenBSD's one.
s_addr hashing used in ARP balancing is between them.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 22, 2008)

Same problem here... ARP balancing is pretty useless for me as ISP administrator. We have L3 before FreeBSD servers, so I can't use FreeBSD's carp for loadbalancing, only for fail-over


----------

